# Is Melvin Manhoef naturally that muscular and powerful



## Curious1 (Aug 14, 2012)

He has some amazing athleticism no matter what, he reminds me of Kevin Randleman who while he was not a striker clearly had that fast twitch muscle fiber that would make for an explosive knockout artist.

But manhoef he looks like a mesomorph through and through is he that way naturally?


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Honestly, I feel am one of the most roid suspicious people on here, but Manhoef just doesn't seem to set my roid-dar off. I was harping on here about Reem (duh), Sherk, Shamrock, Irvin, both cyborgs, Antonio Silva etc. long before they got caught, to me it was absurd to see people defending them as natural as it was completely obvious they were juicing. 

Also on the list were Coleman, Baroni, Sapp and Randelman as the obvious ones that got lucky and never got caught, and Uber-Mir after the 2nd Lesnar loss when he packed on muscle like crazy, right before he came out of the TRT closet. In addition I always suspected Shogun, Wanderlei and Filho as guys that were on them in Japan and stopped when they came to the US, displaying classic withdrawal symptoms and performance drops.

Manhoef is ripped like a greek statue true, but something about his body type doesn't strike me as the "monstrous" type that usually comes from steroids. Disproportionally big, popping veins, overly aggressive and douchy in interviews, that sort of thing, which all of the guys above had displayed.

This is just completely my opinion of course and I'm not trying to pass it off as anything more.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Really this guy...










Doesn't make you suspicious?


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Toxic said:


> Really this guy...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well that pic does ... a bit

It's possible I guess, I'm not really too confident either way since I haven't followed his career too much or seen him fight that often.

But overall I put him in my Cheick Kongo territory ... guys who really physically look like they could be on the juice but are just on the borderline of being obvious one way or another. 

He could just be on supplements and genetics, he's always been this built, no sudden mysterious gains, or any of the other telling signs.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

In my opinion no, he is not all natural.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

I highly doubt that he's all natural, highly doubt it.

Do I have any proof of him roiding? No, none at all


----------

